# Wettest looking sealant or wax



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for the wettest looking sealant or wax to use on a 'burnt orange' Ford Ka. At the moment I am using 2bm, polish with AG SRP, and waxing with Dodo Juice Blue Velvet. I am liking the look but I am really after a really wet look. I think that maybe a sealant would give me a wetter look but if there is a really wet wax then I will look at that too.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

my LSP of choice would be Wolfs Paint Sealant, very glossy... But you may want to look at machine polishing to be honest first


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Maybe look at other products beside SRP, the prep stage will give you the best chance of a wet finish.

Imo get it clayed > Cleansed > Glazed > and a Nice wet wax on there for a winning finish. 

So you can miss out the polishing stage if your paintwork isn't too bad.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

wax wise, pinnacle sovergion, durabiltys not great but its so easy to apply and takeoff, makes waxing a breeze, i think u will like it alot..


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

to acheive a wet finish you need to prep the paint first and do it well, then as mentioned
use a decent glaze(britemax blackmax being my favourite)

sealant wise britemax extreme elements is a nice glossy sealant.

dodojuice soft wax for wet slick look.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

ok, chemical guys butter wet wax, its cheap can be brought from under 15 pound..

worth a shot, but pinnacle soverign is such a great wax, gives a very wet look on my black car.

try it on ur burnt orange, i;m sure the results will look good..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

or victoria concours, forgot to mention that, thats one of my favourites a well.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

pinnacle souveran. or signature series 2


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Collinite 476s


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

chillly said:


> Collinite 476s


PMSL!

Chilly you old dog.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

:lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I would assume that if you are after a wet look, the cars paint is swirls free etc. If that's the case, look at a glaze and a sealant of your choice. The idea is to get the car looking "wet" before applying the LSP. The LSP will protect and add to the finish. You won'tget a wet look just from a wax/sealant alone.


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

I know that prep work is important, but I can still only work with what I've got. I have some swirls but not too much, I dont have a machine so everything will be by hand.

So Glaze + Sealant is the best for a really wet look? What would be the best suggestions for these then?


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

for glaze and by hand I would recommend ClearKote "Vanilla Mouse wax Hand Glaze" (bit of a mouthful) a great product - use on all sorts of surfaces - paint, glass, chrome etc - cleans, glazes and adds a LOT of gloss. I've just started using Poorboys Blakhole and while it is good - it needs a machine to get the best from it while I think that VMW is great by hand.

the problem with VMW is that it will be SO wet looking you won't want to put a LSP on top! - and indeed I always struggled to put something over it that didn't somehow mute the gloss. I think I would suggest souveran also as it does look awesome, but durability is not good (as mentioned) and it costs a fortune - so I would say to stick with Clearkote againd and apply their carnauba moose wax. It's a thick creme wax - very easy to apply even easier to remove leaves a great wet finish and lasts Ok for a carnuaba


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Suggest great prep as most of the finish will come from that, then Clearkote Red Moose Glaze topped with 2-3 coats of Vics Concours Red. If you want to spend more you could go to RG55, but not overly convinced its worth the extra £, perhaps slightly easier to use maybe.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CLCC said:


> So Glaze + Sealant is the best for a really wet look? What would be the best suggestions for these then?


No. Far from it. Sealant = glassy sterile look, not oily wet look.

Clearkote RMG for glaze, topped by one of these waxes:
Pinnacle Souveran, P21S Concours, Zymol Glasur, Victoria wax Concours.

Seen pictures of that naviwax dark on red = :argie:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

gkerr4 said:


> for glaze and by hand I would recommend ClearKote "Vanilla Mouse wax Hand Glaze" (bit of a mouthful) a great product


I got to get me some of this next! I want to make the pink moose that everyone goes on about lol!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

ck vanilla mouse wax, is a cleaner and contains a small amount of wax, its good i have it in my collection, great for restoring tired window sills, takes the muck out of them.

For a wet look, u will be better in clearkote range red moose glaze, does give a wet look finish.


----------



## bexiga (Nov 19, 2010)

try Zaino z2 and layer it with 2-3 coats using zfx, the wetness you get from this stuff is truly amazing. Will post some pics later today. Stay tuned.


----------



## bexiga (Nov 19, 2010)

Here's a few pics of my S2K


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shine on the S2K! Have you tried a wax over the top for a real wet look yet?


----------

